# FREE Tortoise Forum App



## Kymiie (Oct 8, 2011)

Since I had my iphone, i hardly use the internet on my laptop, so i lost contact with tortoise forum! Sorry! But i was notified i had a message off a friend, and WAHEY what pops up! A free app for tortoise forum! I did not know this! Its brilliant! TFO im back!!!!! Xx


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 8, 2011)

Good to hear!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 8, 2011)

Hehe  

The app is amazing. It kept me amused on the long journey to HOYS yesterday, and i often find myself on it when i'm bored.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm glad that you found out and has anyone else have to update the app any because I have had too.


----------

